# Vet Recommended Science Diet Sensitive Stomach



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Sounds like a typical vet recommendation. There is no way I would feed my dogs that krapple. The biggest thing that my mom regrets about our first standard poodle (the one I grew up with who has now passed away) is that we fed him that sensitive stomach SD stuff. He ate tasteless kibble his whole life, was skinny, and hated his food. I wish we had known then what we know now about feeding a homemade or real food diet.

Chicken Soup is far better than SD. I think that the answer to your dog's problem is not to feed a crappy food like your vet is suggesting, but to look for another high quality kibble that is known for being gentle on the stomach. What about something like California Natural? Or, of course, a raw or homemade diet.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I totally agree with Cho.Milllie. Did you see the New York Times article about salmonella being found in dry food? Our local news station advised keeping dog bowls out of the kitchen. The dogs did not get sick - humans did. Funny because this is the scare tatic they always use to scare us away from raw but it seems you are more likely to have a problem with dry kibble.


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

ChocolateMillie said:


> What about something like California Natural? Or, of course, a raw or homemade diet.


I agree with you completely! Krapple ~ I literally LOL! I am going to look into the California Natural. I even wonder if she is still trying to transition from the Pedigree krapple she was fed prior to my getting her. We really want to switch over to a raw diet, but are kind of nervous to take the plunge! Not sure why? I better get reading more on that front too!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Chicken Soup IS better than SD, but really any "good" food depends on the dog. I know a tiny toy poodle that was on Chicken Soup - breeder was feeding that food so recommended the owner to. Well I heard he pooped A LOT so they switched his food. However, the new food makes him less poopy but has dried out his skin. I was feeding my spoo Taste of the Wild before going to BARF style raw.


----------



## lmperez (Sep 7, 2011)

Tymaca said:


> UGH! Went to a new vet today and I absolutely loved them! Of course, the entire staff fell in love with my Zoe, as she has that effect on people.  Anyway, I told her about her excessive tooting/burbing and she asked me what I was feeding her. I told her Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul, and she told me that it wasn't good food, and that I need to switch her to Science Diet Sensitive Stomach. Really?! First, I was floored that she said the food I was feeding her wasn't good. I honestly did a lot of research and thought it was a great food for my dogs. Then she insists I try a food that has corn as a first ingredient?! So frustrating! I have always thought of SD as a low end kibble.
> 
> Any thoughts on what to do? I know everyone has their own opinion on food, but tell me I am not crazy to think I am feeding her food that is way higher quality than what she is recommending?! Also, what food is good for gas? She isn't bloated at all, so I am not sure what is going on. She also was tested for everything and is fine medically.


Well my daughter works at a feed store and is studying in college animal science and honestly niether of the foods you have mentioned are in my opinion a good food. As you mentioned we all have our own thoughts on the subject so this is only my opinion. I feed grain free only foods. I like taste of the wild and natural balance. Other great foods are canadae pure, and orjien. I am sure there are many more. I also feed my smaller dogs raw. This is in my opinion the best way to go but can be very expensive. It is my understanding that vets get a kick back for selling science diet. They have little knowledge in college in reguards to diet, I hope this is changing but I have a college pre vet firend and she says little is taught during class about this subject. I suggest if you are considering to change your dog's diet you may want to do more research and see what will work best for the two of you. Good luck. Finding the right diet is hard stuff but well worth the time!


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

lmperez said:


> Well my daughter works at a feed store and is studying in college animal science and honestly niether of the foods you have mentioned are in my opinion a good food. As you mentioned we all have our own thoughts on the subject so this is only my opinion. I feed grain free only foods. I like taste of the wild and natural balance. Other great foods are canadae pure, and orjien. I am sure there are many more. I also feed my smaller dogs raw. This is in my opinion the best way to go but can be very expensive. It is my understanding that vets get a kick back for selling science diet. They have little knowledge in college in reguards to diet, I hope this is changing but I have a college pre vet firend and she says little is taught during class about this subject. I suggest if you are considering to change your dog's diet you may want to do more research and see what will work best for the two of you. Good luck. Finding the right diet is hard stuff but well worth the time!


I figured as much. I am reading all I can about raw feeding, as it keeps coming back to that. I just want to know what I am getting into before I take the plunge.


----------



## EmilyB (Oct 30, 2011)

The "office manager" for the one and only holistic vet in our city (that I have ever heard of anyway) put up hanging signs and banners all through the clinic.

Things like "what's wrong with by-products, all dog foods have them".

I confronted her with some real info and she went ballistic on me. Never went back.

A vet I had earlier said he toured "the plant". It was all good.

I NEVER talk to vets about diet anymore. :smile:


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

EmilyB said:


> I NEVER talk to vets about diet anymore. :smile:


I hear ya! My hubby asked me why I didn't confront her about her ignorant view on dog food, and I just knew to keep my mouth shut. It's almost like talking religion. They think they are right and I know I am!  Yet, I knew it would be a pointless battle. I also posted on facebook just to see what my friends thought about dog food, and most believe whatever their vets tell them. And yep, they are recommending all the junk kibble. They believe it to be gospel because the vet knows better than me! Again, not worth my time to argue. At least WE know right from wrong. 

PS - my son's name is Carson


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I don't even talk to my friends who are dog owners about dog food. It's a touchy subject like vaccinations. However, I believe the food topic can really offend people because it's such a personal choice and a judgment on how a person cares for their dog.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I feed Blue Buffalo, how does it rate with you guys?


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I tell you, my vet also suggested Science Diet, but in the same breath said, "I know how you feel about commercial food" --- and I wanted to say I would use another adjective, but decided to be nice since he was so impressed with Sunny! Sunny was having tummy issues, and is again, now that I have gone back to work so I know it is stress-related. Anyway, I would never feed that crap either.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

tokipoke said:


> I don't even talk to my friends who are dog owners about dog food. It's a touchy subject like vaccinations. However, I believe the food topic can really offend people because it's such a personal choice and a judgment on how a person cares for their dog.


So I guess when I pick up a 3 lb. bag of Dehydrated Stella & Chewy's raw at $29.00, that says something, eh? :amen:

P.S. That is not his normal diet, but occasionally I grab a bag.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Question: Since Jake was never on kibble, and Sunny has been on kibble (grain free), it appears he does have a sensitive stomach and with all the changes (just when we were getting normal after 8 weeks I now go to work full time and well, upset again), is there a kibble anyone would recommend? His breeder said she stayed away from beef, but did use chicken, venison, etc. I think the Wellness CORE may be too rich for him -- any thoughts? Since you all may have more experience with kibble, beyond reading the ratings and reviews, like I have, I'd love to know.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

What do you think of Acana as it relates to Wellness CORE grain free?


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

tokipoke said:


> I don't even talk to my friends who are dog owners about dog food. It's a touchy subject like vaccinations. However, I believe the food topic can really offend people because it's such a personal choice and a judgment on how a person cares for their dog.


Very well said! I guess there is a fine line between educating someone, and insulting them.


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

liljaker said:


> So I guess when I pick up a 3 lb. bag of Dehydrated Stella & Chewy's raw at $29.00, that says something, eh? :amen:
> 
> P.S. That is not his normal diet, but occasionally I grab a bag.


LOL - Says you are awesome!


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

liljaker said:


> What do you think of Acana as it relates to Wellness CORE grain free?


The name FROMM grain free keeps coming up. I think that is something we should look into too.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Hey, my son's name is Carson too!


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

My husband researches stuff to death and Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul is an excellent food. That is as long as your dog isn't alergic to chicken. Dogs do not digest corn and neither do humans. I think they may be getting kick-backs from Science Diet. Oddly enough, I was reading the ingredents in Purina One Beyond and I was suprised, it would not be on my bad list.


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

Indiana said:


> Hey, my son's name is Carson too!


No way! How old is he? Mine is 10, and in 5th grade! They aren't that many of them out there - at least not when I named my son.


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

Marcie said:


> My husband researches stuff to death and Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul is an excellent food. That is as long as your dog isn't alergic to chicken. Dogs do not digest corn and neither do humans. I think they may be getting kick-backs from Science Diet. Oddly enough, I was reading the ingredents in Purina One Beyond and I was suprised, it would not be on my bad list.


Well, your husband must be a smart guy!


----------



## oceanrose (Sep 10, 2011)

Vets do indeed get kickbacks for selling Science Diet. It also used to be anyway, that all nutrition was taught by SD, they made the textbooks, etc etc.

The last time I fed Science Diet was to a cat, who lived a very shortened life due to my choice there. And cats become addicted, it took months for me to get him to ever eat another food. He did finally eat Innova. But cat nutrition is much harder than dog nutrition.

Now there are a lot of foods out there. I do discuss food with my vets, but it's with solid statements, not with any questions asked. If they argue with me, I have told them it's none of their business. My dogs always look great so they really can't say much .


----------



## EmilyB (Oct 30, 2011)

Indiana said:


> Hey, my son's name is Carson too!


My dog was named after Carson Kressley........


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

oceanrose said:


> Vets do indeed get kickbacks for selling Science Diet. It also used to be anyway, that all nutrition was taught by SD, they made the textbooks, etc etc.
> 
> The last time I fed Science Diet was to a cat, who lived a very shortened life due to my choice there. And cats become addicted, it took months for me to get him to ever eat another food. He did finally eat Innova. But cat nutrition is much harder than dog nutrition.
> 
> *Now there are a lot of foods out there. I do discuss food with my vets, but it's with solid statements, not with any questions asked. If they argue with me, I have told them it's none of their business. My dogs always look great so they really can't say much* .


Same here! The best client is a well-educated client and they can't argue with the results. Mine balked when I told him my MPOOS were on a home cooked diet, but in the end he had to agree they were in stellar health. Ideal weight, ideal bloodwork, ideal appearance. Much healthier than the dogs on supermarket brand foods! (And both senior rescues I adopted experienced dramatic results when switched from the red-food coloring, corn-based crap to home cooked so that kind of sealed the deal.)


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Dog Food Reviews | Dog Food Ratings

I use this website often, as well as learning how to read the labels of dog food and treats. This website is GREAT and will list the ingredients of dog food, bold the questionable ones, and explain further down the pros and cons of the dog food. It will also rate a brand 1-5 in stars.

Five Star Dog Foods These are the 5 star (best) brands listed.

So far I've fed Orijen (5 star)
Solid Gold Barking at the Moon (5 star)
Wellness Core (5 star)
Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Venison (3 star)
Natural Balance Alpha Fish Formula (4 star)
Nature’s Recipe Easy to Digest Lamb (3 star)

And now I'm trying Kirkland (4 star)

I fed Solid Gold for 10 months or so, then Vegas started getting uninterested in food when he NEEDED weight on him. I've since tried many different brands, where he'll get interested in the first week, then just pick at it.


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

EmilyB said:


> My dog was named after Carson Kressley........


I showed my son this thread and he was loving it!


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Dog Food Reviews | Dog Food Ratings
> 
> I use this website often, as well as learning how to read the labels of dog food and treats. This website is GREAT and will list the ingredients of dog food, bold the questionable ones, and explain further down the pros and cons of the dog food. It will also rate a brand 1-5 in stars.
> 
> ...


Me too! I use that site and dog food analysis to compare brands and find out the quality. Then I compare the sites ratings too.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

My vet and I agree to disagree on kibble, as well! :rolffleyes: Her office sells Royal Canin, another garbage kibble. She's finally given up trying to convince me to switch. 

Tymaca, since you currently feed Chicken Soup and are experiencing problems, you may want to try a grainless kibble. I feed Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream (fish based) and it works well for my dogs. Less grain in, less poo out, too! 

I've also fed Wellness Core, which did cause a little gas, but it's a great food, although pricey. Taste of the Wild is more reasonably priced. Be careful though, b/c a couple of the TOTW varieties are very rich - high in fat and protein. The fish and lamb varieties are more reasonable.

Blue Buffalo, while a good food, has chicken product in almost every variety, even their grainless Duck and grainless Salmon varieties - check the ingredients. If your dog is sensitive to it, I'd avoid that brand. Since you're feeding Chicken Soup and it's causing problems, that's something to consider. It's also pretty pricey.

Good luck finding the "perfect food"! The raw diet is great, but not for me. I work a lot (middle school teacher) and am too busy to do this.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Geeogiapeach - you feed a wonderful food and you have made the right decision for you and your dog. BUT - I don't want anyone to think that working a lot means you can't feed raw. I am teaching full time right now (elementary school) - gone from 6:45 am until 4:30 pm with grad class on Wednesday nights. It can be done, you just have to WANT to do it and be very organized.

Plenty of people who are working a lot feed raw. I just don't want your comment to discourage others so that they don't even consider raw.


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

Of you want something useful for sensitive dogs, Natural Balance is often a good choice. It's a very simple food, not a lot of ingredients. Fromm and Acana are also wonderful foods, but they can sometimes be too rich when it comes to sensitive tummies.

But sensitive stomachs are very individual. You'll have to try a couple out and see what works best for your dog. I feed mine Taste of the Wild, which she's been on since birth (what the breeder feeds), so she does well on it. I've heard many people say it makes their dogs gassy, but mine having been on it all her life and not switched from something else, I suppose that isn't an issue.


----------

